# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  A couple of not so clear expressions...

## kt_81



----------


## Cesar

Hola, 
Al ser canciones pueden tener un significado muy particular, sin embargo algunas partes son bastante claras: 
[quote]
Y escapar juntos de aqui, juntos *de la mano*, dando un salto y ..

----------


## kt_81

[quote=Cesar]
"Una vida por delante" quiere decir que ellos son a

----------


## Cesar

[quote] 
Ah, otra vez el espa

----------


## kt_81

OK, creo que lo entiendo,

----------

